# zebra danio not eating, help!



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

One of my zebras has been acting strange lately, and doesent seem to be eating, at all. Im worried about him and dont know what to do. He just seems to stay by himself most of the day off in his own corner, and maybe afraid of the the fish to a small extend. Does anyone know anything i can do?


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

A lot more info needs to be given. General stuff like tank size and full water parameters. Tankmates, number of other zebras or similar sized danios. 

Simply what I would do is fill a bucket with tank water and put the fish in it with an airstone. Let the fish chill out for a while and offer it something really yummy like frozen bloodworms or something. I favor buckets because, lacking clear sides, outside movement isn't visible. I favor removal because if the fish is sick it may not spread disease (it it hasn't already).

In the meantime you can get together the more comprensive info to better help someone get an idea of the problem.

A zebra not eating is a bad sign.

violet


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

its in there with 5 other zebras and its a 10 gal. Urm, dont have a test kit to test the parameters.. sorry


----------



## pintoponylover4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you know if your water (if your declorinating tap water) is acidic or basic? and is your water crystal clear or does it have a tint to it? and also how often if you ever do Water Changes and to what percent?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

pinto. this post is 4 years old!


----------

